# Will the CDC recommend everyone wear masks?



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It seems that they might be heading in this direction. Reducing transmission in any way possible is what many medical professionals are saying. This would be for needed excursions from your home.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.nationalreview.com/2020...-japan-shows-masks-help-slow-spread-covid-19/

"Masks matter because COVID-19 spreads through droplets. The primary way a healthy person is exposed is by coming into physical contact with viral particles contained in the saliva or respiratory secretions of a person with the virus — including one without symptoms. Particles are released when someone infected sneezes, clears his or her throat, laughs, eats or speaks. Droplet spread is not the same as aerosol spread, and evidence suggests that, unlike measles, COVID-19 viral particles do not remain airborne for long enough to create a “cloud” of infectious gas. (The risk of aerosol spread is high mostly for medical professionals, who may come in prolonged close contact with infected patients during procedures.)"


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

It seems late but yes I think they will.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

If wearing masks can prevent the air spray from one person from getting into my nose or mouth and I can reciprocate and we can both stop the virus from attaching to surfaces and living a long life then I am quite content to wear a mask and have others do the same. In fact we have been wearing masks for weeks now.

Gloves and glasses seem like a reasonable extra precaution especially for those who are immune compromised.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I thought we didn't have any masks for healthcare workers.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have read that the masks they will recommend are the cloth type ones not the N95 ones the healthcare workers.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

You don't - not enough. That is the huge problem. N95 masks for all would be great but meanwhile a surgical mask is better than nothing and since this is a medical crisis there are lots of suggestions on line about making your own masks. Again better than nothing.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I expect that local seamstresses will make them or you can make your own.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I got some on Etsy.


https://etsy.me/2Ivx3sk


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They will cave to public *perception* and ignore real evidence that shows wearing masks incorrectly actually increases risks.

https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/heal...your-risk-of-a-coronavirus-infection-c-725940
"While health experts are still working out how to develop a vaccine that will stop the spread of the virus, they agree on one thing - if you’re healthy, wearing a face mask is a largely pointless exercise.

Not only will it not protect you from coronavirus, but it may also actually increase your risk of developing it, because there will be a shortage of masks for the people who need them the most.

In the US, the country’s Surgeon General, Dr Jerome Adams, took to Twitter to urge people to stop wearing face masks.

“Seriously people - STOP BUYING MASKS!,” he wrote.

“They are NOT effective in preventing the general public from catching #Coronavirus, but if healthcare providers can’t get them to care for sick patients, it puts them and our communities at risk!”

Face masks are needed for people who have already been diagnosed with the virus, to prevent people in close contact with them - such as medical professionals - from becoming infected."


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I think it's possible they will reconsider because so many are walking around undiagnosed and unknowingly spreading the virus.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They will cave to public *perception* and ignore real evidence that shows wearing masks incorrectly actually increases risks.
> 
> https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/heal...your-risk-of-a-coronavirus-infection-c-725940
> "While health experts are still working out how to develop a vaccine that will stop the spread of the virus, they agree on one thing - if you’re healthy, wearing a face mask is a largely pointless exercise.
> ...


mine will keep people far away I think. I think it will work.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

An agent who helps source Chinese suppliers said: “There are too many distributors in China, so we have to improve our quality checks and help foreign buyers source reliable products.”

In a batch of KN95 masks sent to a European country recently, only half were found to be good enough for use by frontline medical workers, the person said.

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...-bans-export-test-kits-medical-supplies-firms


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

We can google all day and still be confused.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> We can google all day and still be confused.


Are you confused?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a couple of old t-shirts. I saw a link with a pattern the other day. All I need are my scissors.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Are you confused?


He doesn't have access to news, remember? He didn't have to but he said so anyway.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> He doesn't have access to news, remember? He didn't have to but he said so anyway.



SRSlade is a he?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> It seems that they might be heading in this direction. Reducing transmission in any way possible is what many medical professionals are saying. This would be for needed excursions from your home.


Yes.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/dr-anthony-fauci-how-americans-can-reduce-coronavirus-death-toll/
"The head of the CDC estimates that *25% of COVID carriers are asymptomatic*. Should we be advising people to wear masks?

*The primary people who need masks are the health care providers* who are putting themselves in harm's way when they're taking care of someone with a highly contagious disease. *The other is the people who are infected*. And you want to have them in the hospital and not spreading it there. 
*
The one thing you don't want to do is, by recommending that people in the community generally wear masks, is if it takes it away from the people who really need it.*

But in a perfect world, if you had an unlimited supply of masks, which we don't, if those individuals could possibly be spreading infection and not even knowing it, a potentially good way of preventing that — It's not 100% for sure, we know from studies that masks are not 100% — but we don't want the perfect to be the enemy of the good in doing something that could have an impact in preventing transmission."


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> SRSlade is a he?


Without DNA testing, who knows these days?
When I was young Bruce Jenner was a man.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> SRSlade is a he?


Who knows. His/her post are androgynous


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Dang, I believe you've just solved the male or female question box on the census form!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Who knows. His/her post are androgynous


He/she can shoot with either hand?

Oh...wait........that's "amphibious"

Never mind.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

BFF, I thought you knew everything, it's ambivalent.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gilberte said:


> BFF, I thought you knew everything, it's ambivalent.


The attitude of androgynous attributions is ambivalent in an atmosphere of amplified anxiety

Anyway,,,


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Aptly applied.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> I can see now why more people don't post. They don't want to be ridiculed.
> Those that do it get away with it.


You set yourself up to be shot down in almost every ambiguous and thinly veiled political post you make. Stop making political posts in GC and there will be peace in the valley.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Is it me? What am I doing?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Back to masks....do you believe a scarf will protect you? Does the CDC?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gilberte said:


> BFF, I thought you knew everything, it's ambivalent.


It's hard to keep up with all the changes these days.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

doozie said:


> Back to masks....do you believe a scarf will protect you? Does the CDC?


Last I knew, the CDC said a scarf was as good as the cloth masks. That could have changed tho. I'm thinking about a bandanna and a cowboy hat, kinda villain-y, huh? Or a Harry Potter scarf and my Hogwarts Alumni cap... 

The problem is this virus while not technically airborne, a sneeze or cough can remain hanging in the air for up to 30 minutes. At least that's the last I read, it could have changed as well.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> Back to masks....do you believe a scarf will protect you? Does the CDC?


Anything that stops droplets can *help*.
Nothing is 100% "protection".

It still makes no sense for everyone to wear them.

This has all been asked and answered.
The facts aren't going to change.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

All I got is a balaclava, think I'll pull it down and go do some banking.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> IT CONTINUES. SOME POSTERS SEEM TO HAVE SPEDCIAL PRIVILEGES.
> WHO ALLOWS THIS?


What are you talking about?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

A mask being worn by everyone in public is just like shelter in place. One more layer of protection for the individual wearing it and those in their vicinity. If it helps only 10 percent of the time it is a good thing.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

gilberte said:


> All I got is a balaclava, think I'll pull it down and go do some banking.


The bank's doors are locked these days.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

If a virus hangs in the air for up to 30 minutes, which has been proven as far as I know, and someone walks through that area barefaced, where does the hanging virus go? It will inhaled or cling to your face, clothes, etc. Would it be better to have a mask covering your nose and mouth? Simply using common sense, yes.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> The mask being worn by everyone in public is just like shelter in place. One more layer of protection for the individual wearing it and those in their vicinity. If it helps only 10 percent of the time it is a good thing.





Irish Pixie said:


> If a virus hangs in the air for up to 30 minutes, which has been proven as far as I know, and someone walks through that area barefaced, where does the hanging virus go? It will inhaled or cling to your face, clothes, etc. Would it be better to have a mask covering your nose and mouth? Simply using common sense, yes.


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/dr-anthony-fauci-how-americans-can-reduce-coronavirus-death-toll/
*The head of the CDC estimates that 25% of COVID carriers are asymptomatic. Should we be advising people to wear masks?*

*The primary people who need masks are the health care providers* who are putting themselves in harm's way when they're taking care of someone with a highly contagious disease. *The other is the people who are infected*. And you want to have them in the hospital and not spreading it there. 

*The one thing you don't want to do is, by recommending that people in the community generally wear masks, is if it takes it away from the people who really need it."

Wearing masks may increase your risk of coronavirus infection, expert says. News-Medical, viewed 30 March 2020, 

https://www.news-medical.net/news/20200315/Wearing-masks-may-increase-your-risk-of ...
Wearing masks may increase your risk of coronavirus ...


*


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

From the above referenced link: "*But in a perfect world, if you had an unlimited supply of masks, which we don't, if those individuals could possibly be spreading infection and not even knowing it, a potentially good way of preventing that* — It's not 100% for sure, we know from studies that masks are not 100% — but we don't want the perfect to be the enemy of the good in doing something that could have an impact in preventing transmission."

The cloth masks or scarves, either homemade or mass produced, are not in short supply.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

He's still the expert who has said all along it's a waste for everyone to wear them.
He hasn't changed that stance.

If the cloth masks "offer protection against airborne particles" I guess there's no reason they can't work for everyone.



Irish Pixie said:


> "*But in a perfect world, if you had an unlimited supply of masks, which we don't*


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Yet Fauci is taking it under serious consideration. Looks like he is not stuck on something and is willing to figure out how to add any percentage of added safety he can to the people he is trying to protect.

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/31/fauci-mask-recommendation-coronavirus-157476
Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, revealed on Tuesday that the White House coronavirus task force is seriously considering guidance that Americans wear masks to help thwart the rapid spread of COVID-19.
"


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ayor-tells-4million-residents-wear-masks.html

LA's mayor yesterday told all four million of the city's residents that they must wear masks at all times to slow the spread of coronavirus, despite contrary advice from their governor.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It looks like MoonRiver could be correct, and he was treated horribly by some for his opinion.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> It looks like MoonRiver could be correct, and he was treated horribly by some for his opinion.


I saw people disagreeing with him but not horribly. What did I miss?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> It looks like MoonRiver could be correct, and he was treated horribly by some for his opinion.


Giving in to public pressure doesn't mean the science has changed.

Just days ago most were saying there weren't enough masks for those who truly needed them.

Now they say there are enough for everyone to have all they need.

What a difference a day makes.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The science has not changed. What has changed is we need every bit of an advantage we can get to slow this down.

We don't have enough masks but we can make these cloth ones and lower the possibility of infection rate in this particular virus.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> I saw people disagreeing with him but not horribly. What did I miss?


He was mocked, insulted regarding his theories and links-especially on mask use, etc. You can do a search on his screen name, and he hasn't posted in days, which in my opinion, is because of his treatment.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gilberte said:


> All I got is a balaclava, think I'll pull it down and go do some banking.


I love baklava


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> It looks like MoonRiver could be correct, and he was treated horribly by some for his opinion.


Moon was close to a panic. Most people were just trying to help him cope and calm down


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

If people were really concerned about Moonriver they would have not mocked him.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> The science has not changed.


That's correct.
Masks still aren't the best idea for the general public.

Fauchi (along with many others) has said so many times.
The last time I heard him say it was yesterday.

When I showed where the CDC said cloth masks were fine for most hospital workers, I was told they wouldn't stop the virus. 

The mask buying panic by the public caused a lot of problems already, so it seems foolish to start again.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Moon was close to a panic. Most people were just trying to help him cope and calm down


So that was their intention...
Thanks for the enlightenment...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

light rain said:


> So that was their intention...
> Thanks for the enlightenment...


It was mine. I only speak for myself, while you try to read minds and speak for everyone


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Then there's this. Almost a million mask from a hoarder.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I love baklava


I had to make sure of my spelling before I posted


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> I love baklava


Wouldn't look right running down on your head inside the bank.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

What once was old is new again.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> Then there's this. Almost a million mask from a hoarder.


Authorities remove close to one million N95 respirator masks, gloves, gowns and other medical supplies after a Brooklyn man was caught allegedly hoarding the equipment. He faces charges for lying to investigators and coughing on FBI agents who confronted him. https://abcn.ws/2yu3Ex8

According to the DOJ, the equipment includes roughly 192,000 N95 respirator masks, nearly 600,000 medical gloves, 130,000 surgical masks, procedure masks, N100 masks, surgical gowns, disinfectant towels, particulate filters, bottles of hand sanitizer and disinfectant spray.

Prosecutors say 43-year-old Baruch Feldheim hoarded the supplies in order to take advantage of the COVID-19 crisis and was selling them to doctors and nurses at prices as much as 700% above market value.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've got some N95s on a nail in my woodshop. 
I'd better lock them in the safe while I check the numbers on ebay.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Wouldn't look right running down on your head inside the bank.


I may have just urinated before I could get to the bathroom.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Save the Charmin and use a warm washcloth.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

This could be TMI but I'll go ahead with 'er anyway. Used to use three pieces, each about 16 inches. Now I keep a small bucket in the bathroom with some bleach and laundry detergent in it and use that with a rag for the third piece.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

SRSLADE said:


> We can google all day and still be confused.


 For some yes, for others no.



doozie said:


> Back to masks....do you believe a scarf will protect you? Does the CDC?


 Its all about mitigation,....I could care less what the CDC believes...….nor do I need the television to tell me what to do.

If you think those 95 masks are it, put one on and go hand around in quarantine with some covid patients.

They mitigate more,...but a simple piece of cotton tee shirt will mitigate 80%..... which is better than 0 and probably more than is needed for general public interactions.


Sitting around waiting for the TV and CDC to issue instructions like a giant game of simon says is how most people live.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You'll laud the good old days with your grandchildren before the edicts of 1/4 sheet per use.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.thehour.com/news/article/U-S-coronavirus-deaths-top-1-000-in-single-day-15175763.php
"Coronavirus task force coordinator Deborah Birx on Thursday said officials worry that *encouraging mask use might interfere with the White House's prior social distancing guidance*, which calls for people to *stay home*, avoid gatherings of more than 10 people and keep a safe distance from nonfamily members.

"*The most important thing is the social distancing* and washing your hands, and *we don't want people to get an artificial sense of protection because they're behind a mask*," Birx said. "When the advisory comes out, it will be an additive piece, if it comes out, rather than saying this is a substitute for" social distancing."


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Most people can't wash their hands properly or stay home when they are sick. Fewer still cover a cough or sneeze properly. If most people cannot perform those simple tasks correctly, they surely can't use a mask properly. I have seen medical professionals use masks incorrectly. When not used correctly, the mask won't protect you and can lure you into a false sense of security. The WHO has guidelines about who should wear masks and how to properly wear and dispose of a mask.
https://www.who.int/emergencies/dis...9/advice-for-public/when-and-how-to-use-masks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> When not used correctly, the mask won't protect you and can lure you into a false sense of security.


Exactly.

The science is proven and most of the real experts agree they are a waste for the general public.
They've said the same thing all along.

Hysteria is going to make things worse.
People just need to stay at home and stop being stupid about everything.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Lets not pretend. The white house has been told what to say by real experts.

*White House expected to urge Americans to wear face ...*
www.washingtonpost.com › coronavirus-facemasks-policyreversal

10 hours ago - A woman wears a mask while shopping at a grocery store in Dallas. ... President Trump said Thursday at a coronavirus task force briefing that “a ... Simple cloth masks that cover the mouth and nose can prevent virus ...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Real experts are willing to try anything that might slow this down, help the symptoms or save one life.

Masks being worn by everyone will do that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> *Lets not pretend*. The white house has been told what to say by real experts.


I've quoted two of them above. They both said the same thing.



painterswife said:


> *Let us not pretend*


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've quoted two of them above. They both said the same thing.


Repeating it won't change that they may have changed their mind. They are willing to take a new look at things instead of repeating the same thing over and over. You should try it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've quoted two of them above. They both said the same thing.


Mmmmm


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Repeating it won't change that they may have changed their mind.


They haven't changed their minds.
That's the media spin.

I quoted their own words from as late as yesterday.

I will believe what I see them say themselves.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-says-federally-mandated-stay-home-order.html

Dr. Anthony Fauci has called on the government to issue a nationwide stay-at-home order to slow the spread of coronavirus and said that CDC advice to wear masks in public will 'come soon'.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SRSLADE said:


> Lets not pretend. The white house has been told what to say by real experts.
> 
> *White House expected to urge Americans to wear face ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › coronavirus-facemasks-policyreversal
> ...


Someone told me you didn't read the news.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Fauci confirmed that guidance on wearing masks in public will be 'on the agenda tomorrow'.





> Fauci admitted that he was hearing from doctors around the US that supplies were dwindling but said he was confident *those on the frontline will not run out.*
> 
> 'They're getting perilously close to when they run out,' he said of some hospitals.
> 
> '*They haven't run out yet* and I hope they don't... I hope we never have to get there.'


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

I haven't yet...Saw a little cutie in walmarts wearing a hip lookin red and white checker board mask ...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Fauci confirmed that guidance on wearing masks in public will be 'on the agenda tomorrow'.





> Fauci admitted that he was hearing from doctors around the US that supplies were dwindling but said he was confident *those on the frontline will not run out.*
> 
> 'They're getting perilously close to when they run out,' he said of some hospitals.
> 
> '*They haven't run out yet* and I hope they don't... I hope we never have to get there.'





> Fauci admitted that the research raised a 'red flag' around the ease with which the outbreak is spreading.
> 
> *However he said that* *he would not advise Americans to change their behaviors based on the findings because if people follow the current social distancing rules to* *stay 6 feet away from each other they will be protected*.





> *Dr. Deborah Birx*, who coordinates the day-to-day administration response to the virus, cautioned *people should not consider masks as a guarantee of protection*.
> 
> 'We don't want people to feel like I'm wearing a mask, I am protected, and I'm protecting others. You may be protecting others, but *don't get a false sense of security that that mask is protecting you* exclusively from getting infected because they were other ways that you can get infected because the number of asymptomatic and mild cases that are out there,' she said at the White House briefing.
> 
> She advised people to continue social distancing practices and to wash their hands.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

It seems some infectious disease experts are saying evidence exists of aerosol virus particles being released by talking and breathing instead of only coughing and sneezing. And that the particles can hang in the air if there is no air circulation.

This is why they are looking at the shift in policy to recommending the public wear masks when out in areas with higher infection rates.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Masks are not meant to be a guarantee of protection. They are meant to be one more tool to help or minimize the spread of the virus. Nitpicking that point is getting you nowhere.

It is like wearing a seatbelt. It is a tool to minimize injury. Every layer of protection decreases the possibility of getting sick.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

nchobbyfarm said:


> This is why they are looking at the shift in policy to recommending the public wear masks when out in areas with higher infection rates.


That's a problem in my state, no tests so our numbers appear low.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son wore his this morning when he went to the garage to get his car inspected then to the grocery store. he said the few that were in the store were wearing them. this is only since yesterday when it was on the news all day about some other countries wearing them.

i plan to wear mine on tuesday when i venture out to replace a few things. he wore the ones he wears at work. the white cup like thing . he thinks they offer more coverage. i have a doz of those and the n95. not sure which is best. in any case i will wear one of them. ~Georgia


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

newfieannie said:


> my son wore his this morning when he went to the garage to get his car inspected then to the grocery store. he said the few that were in the store were wearing them. this is only since yesterday when it was on the news all day about some other countries wearing them.
> 
> i plan to wear mine on tuesday when i venture out to replace a few things. he wore the ones he wears at work. the white cup like thing . he thinks they offer more coverage. i have a doz of those and the n95. not sure which is best. in any case i will wear one of them. ~Georgia


Are you talking about those masks that are formed? You might not get away with one of those, I've never found one that would fit my face totally. That's how I ended up with N95's to work in my chicken coops.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> You might not get away with one of those, I've never found one that would fit my face totally


If they don't fit properly they can actually increase the risk of infection.
They also have to be handled properly.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's the ones he wears for dust, asbestes and stuff. i did try one a few min ago and it doesn't fit half as well on me as the N95 ~Georgia


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

newfieannie said:


> it's the ones he wears for dust, asbestes and stuff. i did try one a few min ago and it doesn't fit half as well on me as the N95 ~Georgia


That's why I mentioned it. It was frustrating for me not to be able to find anything that would fit in stores so resorted to ordering off the internet.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am putting together supplies to make some for my husband and I. He is already wearing ones he had for work, at work when he is not the only one there. Luckily he is able to work on the weekends when the rest of the construction crews are off.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

"Because of some recent information that the virus can actually be spread even when people just speak as opposed to coughing and sneezing – the better part of valor is that when you’re out, when you can’t maintain that 6-foot distance, to wear some sort of facial covering,” Dr. Anthony Fauci said, while appearing on "Fox & Friends" on Friday.

Additional information and guidelines are coming from the task force and cdc concerning cloth mask use in addition to social distancing because it does appear the virus can spread from just talking instead of only coughing and sneezing.

https://www.foxnews.com/health/white-house-coronavirus-task-force-to-announce-face-covering-guidance


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

That's troubling.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Just hit the grocery store. More people wearing masks than aren't. All the staff are wearing masks and gloves.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

painterswife said:


> Masks are not meant to be a guarantee of protection. They are meant to be one more tool to help or minimize the spread of the virus. Nitpicking that point is getting you nowhere.
> 
> It is like wearing a seatbelt. It is a tool to minimize injury. Every layer of protection decreases the possibility of getting sick.


Most nurses and health workers are suppose to wear them. Went to walmart today for a new Battery. Not many people there. Everyone but a few people had masts on. All the workers inside had mast on. McD's workers had mast on. Most people had gloves on also. I been wearing gloves and mast for 3 weeks now. People around here do know the danger from air germs. So most people wear a mast. Our government is about 6 or more weeks behind on anything to do with this sickness. Shane on them. Telling people they don't have to wear protecton. Mc D's had food to go like most around here. On the door they have a message keep 10ft. between people. The store was fully stocked. No shortage of anything. No limit on anything. Most people here just what they need now. Two weeks ago some folks were stocking up on most can goods. New shipment of goods came in this morning stuff stacked all over the store. Some employes have been layoff at Mc D's and also at the Bank and Walmart had about half workers off.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

So, Montgomery County received 5000 plus masks from the Fed stockpile. Dry rotted masks that were unusable.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

robin416 said:


> So, Montgomery County received 5000 plus masks from the Fed stockpile. Dry rotted masks that were unusable.


I'm sorry, Robin416. Stay as safe as you can. 

We have family in Montgomery, Alabama.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Well, you're getting to learn first hand how inept our government is. There is supposed to be new masks on the way. Wonder if they'll be in better shape.

We have no testing where I'm at so there's no telling how widespread it is.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> We have no testing where I'm at so there's *no telling how widespread it is*.


It won't matter if you simply stay at home, and take the normal precautions when you do have to go out.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Well, you're getting to learn first hand how inept our government is. There is supposed to be new masks on the way. Wonder if they'll be in better shape.
> 
> We have no testing where I'm at so there's no telling how widespread it is.


colorado has just is an order for all people to wear a mast in that state.


robin416 said:


> Well, you're getting to learn first hand how inept our government is. There is supposed to be new masks on the way. Wonder if they'll be in better shape.
> 
> We have no testing where I'm at so there's no telling how widespread it is.


Colorado has issued an order for all people in the state to wear a mask. States will have to issue orders to safe guard the people as the government in Washning is way behind at this time.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

It looks like fox news is going to be sued for all the false corona claims. SAD.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Was that for calling Covid a hoax?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes.
I heard the owners are hiring lawyers as we speak.
They know the truth.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

CDC recommends wearing a mask. It is official. They have officially changed their minds.

New evidence on *asymptomatic* transmission changed their minds.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

They say the science has changed and those that are pre symptomatic are shedding the virus and we need to protect others.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Those masks won't help the people I saw wearing them today. 2 women wearing masks over their chin but not on their mouth or nose. Another woman pulled hers off by grabbing the very front over her mask. Several people with masks but rubbing their faces. None had the top fitted across their nose, just open at the top.

But I guess the feel good thing is why there was such a crowd at Walmart. Enjoy your shopping people, Walmart is finally limiting the number of customers in their store at a time. Tomorrow the line will be so long you will think it's a Black Friday sale.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

SRSLADE said:


> It looks like fox news is going to be sued for all the false corona claims. SAD.


Who are the plaintiffs?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

painterswife said:


> CDC recommends wearing a mask. It is official. They have officially changed their minds.
> 
> New evidence on *asymptomatic* transmission changed their minds.


Stay home.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> *They say* the science has changed


Can you show an actual quote that supports that?

Every quote I find says what they have always said, and matches what has been quoted here multiple times


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/04/200403132345.htm


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

elevenpoint said:


> Who are the plaintiffs?


The one the owners are hiring lawyers for. Try and keep up.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> The one the owners are hiring lawyers for. Try and keep up.


The owners are hiring lawyers for the plaintiffs?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...-effective-and-whats-the-best-way-to-wear-one

T"Trump administration announced Friday that the CDC is now recommending people consider wearing cloth face coverings in public settings where other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain. Mayors in New York City and Los Angeles have already offered similar advice to citizens.

"There's one big reason for the change: There is increasing evidence that the virus can be spread by presymptomatic and asymptomatic carriers."
The primary benefit of covering your nose and mouth is that you protect others. While there is still much to be learned about the novel coronavirus, it appears that many people who are infected are shedding the virus – through coughs, sneezes and other respiratory droplets – for 48 hours before they start feeling sick. And others who have the virus – up to 25%, according to Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Dr. Robert Redfield — may never feel symptoms but may still play a role in transmitting it."


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

painterswife said:


> CDC recommends wearing a mask. It is official. They have officially changed their minds.


Yeah - they've officially changed their minds just about every day now. They changed their minds about the virus being airborne when they realized the country was out of N95 masks, then they conveniently decided we only needed droplet isolation and conveniently decided that medical professionals were safe going into rooms to take care of Covid patients while only wearing surgical masks. Now we're allowed to go into Covid patients' rooms wearing no mask at all if we stay 6 feet away from the patient. But at the same time they're saying the general public should cover up with cloth masks. Every single morning at work we have a meeting to get updated on what the new CDC recommendations are, and the whole hospital changes our procedures.

The CDC is driven by a lot of motivations other than the facts about the virus, including political and economic motivations. They have to change their recommendations so that hospitals can be compliant - hospitals out of compliance face heavy penalties and hospitals can't comply with regulations requiring equipment that's not available.

We should all use our common sense and do what we feel we need to do. If you can avoid going out in public, avoid it. If you're going out in public and you can wear a cloth mask and not constantly be touching and adjusting it, and you can take it off appropriately with the contaminated side folded inward, safely put it in the washing machine, and wash your hands appropriately after taking it off - wear one (and own several so some can be in the wash). If you have sensitive skin and the mask itches your face and tickles your nose and makes your eyes water, and makes you constantly touch your face while wearing it, you'd be better off not wearing one and just maintaining social distancing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/04/200403132345.htm


That's not a quote saying "the science has changed".

It's *repeating* what they have said all along:



> Surgical masks *may help prevent infected people from making others sick* with seasonal viruses, including coronaviruses, according to new research. In laboratory experiments, the masks significantly reduced the amounts of various airborne viruses coming *from infected patients*, measured using the breath-capturing 'Gesundheit II machine.'





> *The study*, *conducted prior to the current pandemic* with a student of Milton's colleagues on the Faculty of Medicine at the University of Hong Kong, *does not address the question of whether surgical masks protect wearers from infection.*





> Milton pointed to *other measures his research has found is even more effective than masks*, such as *improving ventilation* in public places like grocery stores, or installing *UV-C lights* near the ceiling that works in conjunction with *ceiling fans* to pull air upwards and destroy viruses and bacteria.
> 
> *"Personal protective equipment like N95 masks are not our first line of defense," Milton said. "They are our last desperate thing that we do."*


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

A doctor on TV said the science has changed. Sorry can't provide that quote. My links do a good job of it though.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> "There's one big reason for the change: There is increasing evidence that the virus can be spread by presymptomatic and asymptomatic carriers."


You're quoting the reporter, not a scientist.
That's nothing more than a sentence from the article.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You're quoting the reporter, not a scientist.


No, I quoted a doctor , I believe.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You're quoting the reporter, not a scientist.


No, I quoted a doctor , I believe.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> No, I quoted a doctor , *I believe*.


It's not a quote in the article. 
You added the quotation marks yourself to make it look like a quote when it's not.

This is *copied and pasted* from your source:


> There's one big reason for the change: There is increasing evidence that the virus can be spread by presymptomatic and asymptomatic carriers.


This is what you posted:


> painterswife said: ↑
> *"*There's one big reason for the change: There is increasing evidence that the virus can be spread by presymptomatic and asymptomatic carriers.*"*


You changed it into something it's not.
The documented facts speak for themselves.
Truth matters.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I changed nothing. I quoted the article, that is why I used quotes.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> A doctor on TV said the science has changed. Sorry can't provide that quote. My links do a good job of it though.


This is also from one of your links



> Another study, of health care workers in Vietnam, found that *use of cloth masks resulted in greater infection* than either those wearing surgical masks or a control group, some of whom also wore surgical masks.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> This is also from one of your links


 I stand by original post and I stand by my links. You can parse all you want. It does not change the truth.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> You can parse all you want.


I copied and pasted directly from your sources.



painterswife said:


> It does not change the truth.


I agree 100%.
I don't want the truth to change.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I did not say copy, I said parse.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

elevenpoint said:


> The owners are hiring lawyers for the plaintiffs?


They are hiring lawyers _because_ of the plaintiffs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Article:
https://futurism.com/new-research-masks-extremely-effective-stopping-virus-spread


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Article:
> https://futurism.com/new-research-masks-extremely-effective-stopping-virus-spread


It's repeating what they have said all along:



> A new paper, published today in leading scientific journal _Nature_ and authored by an international team of researchers, found that “surgical face masks could prevent transmission of human coronaviruses and influenza viruses *from symptomatic individuals*.”


It's the same study that was referenced earlier.
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/04/200403132345.htm



> In a trial using a breath-capturing device called the “*Gesundheit II machine*,” they found that the coronavirus was detected in 30 and 40 percent of droplets and aerosols expelled by people not wearing a mask.





> “In normal times we’d say that if it wasn’t shown statistically significant or the effective in real-world studies, we don’t recommend [wearing masks],” Don Milton, senior author of the _Nature _study and professor of applied environmental health at the University of Maryland, told _Science Daily_.


----------

